# armrest torn - driver side - '97 Maxima SE



## slm (Mar 2, 2021)

Hello --

My heavy/sharp left elbow has put a 2 inch tear in the driver side armrest after 105K miles.
Can anyone suggest a cover or tape or other repair to at least stop the tear from expanding?

Thanks for any comments.

Larry Mehl
mehl at cyvest dot com


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You could repair it with a vinyl repair kit. 3M and J.B. Weld are two companies that make them:



https://www.amazon.com/J-B-Weld-2130-Leather-Repair/dp/B01IU3G3NG/ref=asc_df_B01IU3G3NG/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=312198323731&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=17038234358549922507&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=1027270&hvtargid=pla-432424409510&psc=1


----------

